# Final year in Spain less than 183 days tax questions



## expatchristy (Nov 25, 2010)

Dear all, 
We moved back from Spain in 2011 and we have been told that because we were resident less than 183 days in Spain in 2011, we need to be treated for tax purposes under IRNR (presumably for non-residents?) not IRPF. 

Is IRNR a nightmare or is it a way we could get back the tax we paid into the Spanish system in 2011 (through retenciones and pagos fraccionados)?

What have others had to do about the year they left Spain after being resident there?

Many thanks for your responses!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

expatchristy said:


> Dear all,
> We moved back from Spain in 2011 and we have been told that because we were resident less than 183 days in Spain in 2011, we need to be treated for tax purposes under IRNR (presumably for non-residents?) not IRPF.
> 
> Is IRNR a nightmare or is it a way we could get back the tax we paid into the Spanish system in 2011 (through retenciones and pagos fraccionados)?
> ...


Do you own a property in Spain? If so, you just need to do a non residents return. If you have spent the requited time out of Spain then you need to re contact HMRC and appraise them of the situation. Then you'll be paying tax in the UK as opposed to Spain.


----------

